# Favourite chefs / chefs you look up to



## Von blewitt

There are a number of chefs who I look up to, and in some way or another many of them have influenced how & what I cook. I'm curious to find out who some of you other guys admire.


----------



## Asteger

Well, there's a certain Mr Jones who seems to be doing wonderful things over in a place called Merimbula, or was it Zanzibar ... :whistling:


----------



## JBroida

Michel Bras... hands down the most influential in my life


----------



## Lefty

Jim the Greek. He taught me how to cook lamb, season meat, and tell people to "shove it". 

In a non-professional setting, via celebrity influence, I of course love Jamie Oliver, Adam Perry Lang, and the late Anthony Sedlak.


----------



## chefcomesback

Early years Thomas Keller, then Eric Ripert , Ducasse for a while , since coming to down under Peter Gilmore 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## scotchef38

Simon Hulstone.Raymond Blanc.Guy Savoy.Heston Blumenthal.Jock Zonfrillo.Christine Manfield and lots more that have provided me with inspiration but I think Alexis Soyer is the most incredible chef I have read about- the man was a genius and a bit of a nutter.


----------



## Chifunda

Jaques Pepin. How could you not be inspired by his knife work? M. Pepin and Julia were pretty much all we had back in the early days of tv cooking shows. (Unless you count Graham Kerr. :no

(Was going to add Clarissa Dickson Wright and Jennifer Paterson, but thought better of it.) :laughat:


----------



## panda

Donald link


----------



## Dardeau

panda said:


> Donald link



I've worked for Donald for a long time, and still am impressed by the way he thinks about food and manages his staff.


----------



## CoqaVin

Boloud


----------



## JDA_NC

A little known guy named Bill Neal.

He passed in the early 90's before celebrity chef culture really took off, especially in the South. And Southern cuisine in general was not really held in high regard in this country.

He opened and ran a few restaurants in the town over from where I grew up. He was a self-taught chef and also extremely intelligent (and over-educated for the job at the time). He wrote a couple cookbooks that are to this day my favorite on the different subjects, and a lot of it is less about the recipes themselves but the history and story behind the different dishes. Not so much the how but the why and the where.

It might sound silly but when I first got into cooking I was worried that I didn't have the background (some French or Italian grandmother waxing poetic about the tomato when I was a child etc etc). I didn't feel I grew up in an area or culture, at least at the time, that was known for its cuisine. I also never went to culinary school and knew I wouldn't - so reading his books inspired me a lot.


----------



## Boondocker

Matthias Merges, Giuseppe Tentori, Justin Woodward

Is hard to articulate on the forum as to why though


----------



## steeley

When Jean-Louis first came here, he said to American chefs, Hey guys, where are the farmers? recalls Thomas Keller of The French Laundry and Per Se. Keller was in awe of the imposing, yet congenial, chef, so much so that he put aside money during the year for an annual pilgrimage to Palladins restaurant in Washington, D.C. I could only afford dinner for one, so I sat alone in the dining room. But it was an amazing experience.





[/IMG]

http://foodarts.com/news/features/30439/jeanlouis-lives


----------



## Von blewitt

This is great guys! I'm really enjoying reading about some of these chefs who I haven't heard much about before.

Shaun Hill is a chef I have a huge amount of respect for his restaurant The Merchant House in Ludlow held a Michelin Star, and he was the only one in the kitchen feeding 24 guests. I remember reading after quite a few years he treated himself and hired a kitchen porter so he didn't have to do all his own dishes.

The restaurant made it to no.14 in the world at one point.


----------



## Dardeau

I would lose my mind. Feed 70 or so by yourself, clean the line, then do the dishes. There is dedication and there is that guy.


----------



## ecchef

Two guys you've never heard of. John Martino; the guy who taught me what it really means to be a Chef and that cooking is just the fun part. Graziano Tecchio. I just like his style & food. He did a braised tongue once that still ranks in my top 5 all timers.


----------



## wellminded1

I am going to have to go with Pascal Barpot, Magnus Nilsson, Dave Beran, Daniel Humm and one of my Local boys, Jeremy Charles of Raymond's here in St.John's, the guy is incredible and going to be featured in the new Fool. "the CODFATHERS" .


----------



## Jordanp

For me I'd go with Pascal Barbot, Alain Passard, Daniel Patterson, and Wylie Dufrense all having a very different approach to food and thinking about it in a unique way.


----------



## Chuckles

Marc Vetri for me lately.

Also Frank Stitt and Larry Forgione come to mind.


----------



## Dardeau

I think everyone has heard me talk about Frank Stitt. Also through his book Paul Bertolli has inspired me. More the way he thinks about and approaches food than his recipes.


----------



## CutFingers

Pepin and Julia are my favorites. I haven't had the privilege of working with any exceptional chefs yet. After surgery I hope I can find somewhere, wash dishes, be the lowly garnish boy...anything to learn from people who actually have it together.


----------



## matt79

Jean-Georges Vongerichten first top chef I worked for who not only taught me about food but also everything else that is important if you want to not only survive but prosper in this industry.


----------



## Chifunda

He may not have been a chef but Craig Claiborne was one of the first people to make me aware of what good food was, how it was prepared, and the proper way to present it. He was a tortured soul but he knew whereof he spoke.

When my grandson leaves the nest, I'll make sure he takes my copy of Claiborne's Kitchen Primer with him.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Wow


----------



## Dardeau

You and the rest of America chifunda!


----------



## stereo.pete

Just a few Achatz http://website.alinearestaurant.com, Dave Beran http://website.alinearestaurant.com, Paul Kahan http://thepublicanrestaurant.com, Illena Reagan http://website.elizabeth-restaurant.com/index.html, Daniel Humm http://elevenmadisonpark.com, Matthias Merges http://yusho-chicago.com/look/


----------



## Namaxy

Coolest experience was many years ago cooking a lunch together with Gilbert Le Coze.....and not knowing who he was. He was gracious and the last laugh was on me when the family I was visiting finally told me. Most influential is Chris Chung who became a great friend when he opened AKA Bistro with Christian Touche.


----------



## wayfarerkitchen804

Andrew Carmellini, Daniel Boloud, and Travis Grimes


----------



## cheflarge

Paul Bocuse, Daniel Boloud, Thomas Kellar


----------



## King_Matt

Andreas Caminada, hes a very nice man!


----------



## King_Matt

Morimoto is really skilled too!


----------



## DHT580

Fernand Point, Ferran Adria, Andoni Luis Aduriz, Rene Redzepi, Joan Roca, Dan Barber, Thomas Keller, Paul Bocuse, Peter Gilmore, Joel Robuchon, Gordon Ramsay, Marco Pierre-White.... and the list goes on. With the internet, it's a challenge not to be inspired by what other chefs and cooks are doing the world over. However, I think the people I admire most, are those that have no recognition, who continue to hone and master their craft in the purest sense. Sends chills down my spine.


----------



## Casaluz

Because they helped me (from afar) understand food and cooking: Ferran Adria, Shizuo Tsuji, Anya von Bremzen, Harold McGee, Heston Blumenthal, Thomas Keller


----------



## Don Nguyen

I'm a fan of Heston Blumenthal and his videos.


----------



## ShaggySean

Gabriel Rucker, fantastic use of protein


----------



## ctrippy1

Top chef in my book will always be Chef Billy Weirdo (yes, that really was his last name). Hired me when I was 19 as dishwasher, told me if I kept everything scrubbed, peeled his pots, onions, and garlic he'd teach me to cook. 

He kept his word and the most important things he taught me were honesty and strong work ethic. Work your ass off and never settle for anything less than your best.

Love you still Chef Weirdo. RIP.


----------



## lechef

First of all, Thomas Keller ([video=youtube;eJKinULtsOY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJKinULtsOY[/video]) , and Eyvind Hellstrøm(http://madfeed.co/post/104330185875/eyvind-hellstrom-biography-legacy)

Second guys like Grant A, Heston, Gordon, Magnus Nilsson, David Thomspon, Rubuchon, Pascal Barbot, Rene, and many others.


----------



## ChefCosta

Boondocker - I had maybe the best meal of my life at Charlie Trotters back in 2003. He had an incredible impact on me as an early chef.


----------



## akirapuff

Seiji yamamoto, check out some youtube videos. Really good with seafood.


----------



## veronporter

Pierre Gagnaire - Love his creative combination of ingredients/artistic presentations. 

Michel Bras - True innovator. Modern cuisine owes so much to him.

Paul Leibrandt - Super precise. Good juxtaposition of savory/sweet & textural elements. Love his plating.


----------



## petefromNY

David chang ! I love how he takes nothing serious except his food.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Any dude in the kitchen who is a good sauce man.


----------



## kostantinos

i will talk only about the ones that i worked or staged under first:
Sean Brock and by far the most inspirational chef because he is a beast and because he never takes himself seriously.

Paul liebrandt - Super precise , very intimidating but an OCD chef can only be very lucky to work with him even for a brief stage. Food and execution bar none the most organized chef i have seen from inception to the last detail on the plate and the only one that i have seen watch every dish come back to the kitchen 


Never worked with the man but met and worked under a few that worked for Laurent Gras and the guy is hands down a culinary master .Just the quality of people he produced is amazing and can only serve as a reference to me, a reference to true culinary excellence.At the same category i will insert Daniel Humm for his greatly inspiring restaurant and one of my favorite cookbooks to date.

I spent time in the south and there are a lot of great chefs nowadays especially in Charleston. I could not have enough space to name all of them .I will honorably mention Edna Lewis and Frank Stitt and also Chris Hastings that is one the coolest laid back dudes ever.


Early on my culinary years while back home ,most influential chef and culinary god was Joel Robunchon until another french guy named Alain Ducasse took over . But a few others come to mind like Alain sanderens , Marc Veyrat , Michel Bras and of course the master himself Bocuse .


----------



## CaremeFraiche

Someone who is very well known in France but not so much here is Jean François Piege who also has a fantastic book in English


----------



## Von blewitt

CaremeFraiche said:


> Someone who is very well known in France but not so much here is Jean François Piege who also has a fantastic book in English



I have his book "at the crillion & at home" great book


----------

